# Reptile pics



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ill get some updates soon..

i have 2 Tiliqua sp. and a Dumerilis boa.

the blue tongues are in a 5x3x2 i built for them, i cant stand seeing herps in small cages so i made them a little room to move arund in.

the snake is in a tupaware bin untill he gets a little larger and i make him a nice 5x3 also.


























































i take pride in my Animals. Cages are cleaned/picked every couple days. water is changed every day. i hate seeing dirty water dishes or animals cramped having to strugle just to turn around.

what do you think?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

wow your lizaed cage looks really really clean and all your animals i have seen so far look well cared for. Also that cage is nice and roomy for those lizards


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice lizards


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

good lookin herps!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

they look great


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks dudes.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice herpies dude


----------

